

Jeffrey Zients: President's Obamacare fixer - smacktoward
http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/10/jeffrey-zients-president-s-obamacare-fixer-95801.html

======
hga
" _Zients will provide short-term advice, assessments and recommendations to a
Department of Health and Human Services team that officials say has been
working around the clock to fix www.healthcare.gov since it went live Oct. 1._
"

Damn, a classic failure (this decision, not the guy). After a demonstration he
has no juice (passed over for promotion and left the government), he's been
assigned the role of a management consultant, while the HHS CMS managers who
abjectly failed in their role as integrator are still going to be, at best,
learning on the job. Without any apparent authority, I see no reason he'll
make a big enough difference. I mean, it's not like CMS isn't already
overwhelmed with advice et. al. ... that when it came from those under them
like CGI Federal they seem to have ignored. Heck, they took the system live
after their own testing showed 200 simultaneous login attempts would seize it
up.

~~~
hga
Correction: the above seems to have been face saving, he appears to be the
true fix-it czar, with a "punch list" of severe bugs, and is saying that the
biggest problem/his highest priority is not sending insurers garbage, a
problem hitherto now down played by everyone else in the Administration.

Between his appointment and replacing CMS as the integrator, the system now
has a chance at success.

